# Kookboek vir die pa's



## Bushkey

Invictus said:


> Het n lekker paar resepte vir om die vuur gekry is ongelukig te groot om hier te pos laat weet as julle hom soek gee my net n email adres en hy is oppad.


Dankie, sal nie nee se nie. Ek geniet kos maak. [email protected]


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Kook En Geniet*



Bushkey said:


> Dankie, sal nie nee se nie. Ek geniet kos maak. [email protected]


Bossie,
Sal jy dit asb vir my ook stuur(en die Baobab rek)
Groete
Philip


----------



## Karoojager

My wife hunt every time for new cooking recipes:thumbs_up [email protected]


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Bossie,
> Sal jy dit asb vir my ook stuur(en die Baobab rek)
> Groete
> Philip


Pieter se ons sal volgende week daaroor praat.


----------



## bowman africa

Stuur hierrie kant toe ook asb.
[email protected]

Laat weet asb as ons 'n deposit moet betaal vir Augustus

Willem


----------



## Invictus

Ok het dit gestuur vir al die adresse wat ontvang is as jy hom nie kry stuur asb n mail na [email protected] dan reply ek net.


----------



## bowman africa

Baie dankie, het hom gekry..:darkbeer:


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you Marius, you mail is arrived.


----------



## mogodu

Ek ook ,Ek ook
[email protected]

Baie dankie

Stefan


----------



## Skirt

Kan ek ook asseblief 'n afskrif kry? [email protected] 

Baie Dankie


----------



## ASG

My missus burns water boet.

No wonder I'm so thin.


----------



## Bushkey

Baie dankie Jaco. Ek het die kook boek gekry. Ek het opgemerk daar is baie wilds resepte. Ek het so 18 maande terug my rooivleis inname van bees en skaap omtrent heeltemal oor geskakel na wild. My rooivleis dieet is op die stadium so 90% wild. Kudu, Eland, Rooibok, Nyala, Blouwildebees, Bosbok en Bosvark. Ek kon nog 'n stuk biltong nie in die oe kyk nie en moes 'n besluit neem. Ons jag ongeloovlik baie, en kan in die vorm van bilton en droewors nie als geeet kry nie. 'n Vriend van my het toe eendag vir my 'n blouwildebees pot gemaak en die koel was deur die kerk. Ons maak baie mael en kook vleis. Van Blouwildebees bobotie tot Nyala Lasagne, Rooibok burgers tot Bosvark bolognese, Eland Rump tot Kudu filet, you name it. Dan praat ek nie van die boerewors, kaaswors, salami, russians etc nie. Baie min van die wild wat ons skiet word deesdae biltong en droewors. Dis in sommige gevalle goedkoper, baie gesonder, "organie" en "free-roaming".:wink:

Ek weet net nie van die Ystervark rug vel nie


----------



## bowman africa

Bushkey said:


> Ek weet net nie van die Ystervark rug vel nie


Vir 'n dag in 'n worcestershire sous marinade gele en soos crackling oor die kole gebraai is lip lek lekker.:tongue:


----------



## Skirt

Dankie Marius, het die resepteboek gekry:thumbs_up


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Pofadder*

Wie van julle manne of Skirt maak julle eie pofadders van die diere wat julle skiet.
Philip


----------



## Skirt

Ek doen maar ek moet dit skelm braai want my man is "hoogs allergies vir lewer" - hmmppfff Hy het sy versekeringman instruksies gegee dat as hy iets oorkom hulle onmiddellik moet toets vir lewerinname ingeval ek dit aspris vir him ingegee het :wink:


----------



## Philip Moolman

*My pofadder resep*



Philip Moolman said:


> Wie van julle manne of Skirt maak julle eie pofadders van die diere wat julle skiet.
> Philip



My resep:

Kry een of twee vetderms van n rooibok(of enige bok).Spoel deeglik af met asynwater en laat le dan in skoon asynwater vir n uur of twee.
Terwyl dit le sny solank die lewers,harte en niertjies so fyn as moontlik.Kerf ook uie,tamaties,green peppers of enige groente na smaak fyn.Bacon fyn gesny is n moet by die mengsel.Sout,peper,BBQ en ander spserye na smaak.n Paar mililiter Tassies of Brandewyn gee n lekker smaak.Room kan ook bygevoeg word.
Meng dan alles saam.
Bind een van die vetderm se kante af met braided serving en stop die derm.Bind dan ook die ander kant.Pasop vir te styf stop,hy is geneig om te bars en al die lekker souse te verloor.Braai stadig tot gaar en geniet dit.

FRANK I WILL MAKE ONE FOR YOU!!

Philip


----------



## Drenalinjunkie8

Vir my ook asb.

[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Bushkey

Philip Moolman said:


> Wie van julle manne of Skirt maak julle eie pofadders van die diere wat julle skiet.
> Philip


Man, Phillip, op 'n "bender" het ek eendag 'n regte pofadder gelsag. Dit was maar goor. Toe gooi ek dit vir 'n JackRussel wat ons vandag nog soek. 

Op 'n ander keer het ek 'n pofadder gemaak van 'n Blouwildebees se goette maar dit was ook maar goor, ek het erens iets verkeerd gedoen. Jy sal my maar moet wys in Jullie of Augustus.


----------



## ASG

Me too. I don't know what they are but I'll give it a bash.:wink:

[email protected]


----------



## husky

*Order!!*

Please sir may i have some, More mouth watering recipes could just do it!:embara:

Sal regtig wardeer.:wink:
Stuur PM

Dankie George


----------



## OutaAfrica

Yes please it will be nice [email protected]


----------



## Karoojager

Philip Moolman said:


> My resep:
> 
> Kry een of twee vetderms van n rooibok(of enige bok).Spoel deeglik af met asynwater en laat le dan in skoon asynwater vir n uur of twee.
> Terwyl dit le sny solank die lewers,harte en niertjies so fyn as moontlik.Kerf ook uie,tamaties,green peppers of enige groente na smaak fyn.Bacon fyn gesny is n moet by die mengsel.Sout,peper,BBQ en ander spserye na smaak.n Paar mililiter Tassies of Brandewyn gee n lekker smaak.Room kan ook bygevoeg word.
> Meng dan alles saam.
> Bind een van die vetderm se kante af met braided serving en stop die derm.Bind dan ook die ander kant.Pasop vir te styf stop,hy is geneig om te bars en al die lekker souse te verloor.Braai stadig tot gaar en geniet dit.
> 
> FRANK I WILL MAKE ONE FOR YOU!!
> 
> Philip


Baie dankie Philip, I am every time open for new resep and koos:tongue::tongue:
I am very pringly for you pofadder:wink::wink:


----------



## heinc

*Resepte vir om die vuur*



Invictus said:


> Het n lekker paar resepte vir om die vuur gekry is ongelukig te groot om hier te pos laat weet as julle hom soek gee my net n email adres en hy is oppad.


Hi soek dit defnitief...mail my by:
[email protected]
Thanks


----------



## davidhein

Kan ek ook asb 

[email protected]

Thanks,
David-Hein


----------

